
Adobe Google and Yahoo Join Forces To Make Flash More Searchable - brk
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Adobe__Google_and_Yahoo_Join_Forces_To_Make_Flash_More_Searchable
======
brk
Kind of disappointing really, as the non-searchability of Flash had been a
good way to convince people not to use it :)

